

Show HN: Contra, asynchronous flow control with a functional taste to it - bevacqua
https://github.com/bevacqua/contra/

======
fiatjaf
Lots of submissions like this:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=contra%20bevacqua&sort=byPopul...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=contra%20bevacqua&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

